

Show HN: inBoundio – Basecamp of Marketing (Single Founder and Bootstrapped) - pushkargaikwad
http://www.inboundio.com/

======
pushkargaikwad
I am not sure how much visibility this post will get still, I built inBoundio
because I wasn't able to find a simple marketing software and the once
available in the market were costing $2500/year so I thought to build one
which is like Basecamp for Marketing costing $29-$49 and has less and simple
features.

